# Rockler pocket hole joinery clamp



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone have one of these, please?
http://images.rockler.com/rockler/images/38518-05-200.jpg

I'm after making one, as shipping one over here would be prohibitively expensive and I've no-one coming this way from the States for a while. It struck me that there is nothing complicated about it, so long as I get the proportions right. The angle of the locating pin I can work out from my PH jig.

I'm looking for a scan of one, with a couple of dimensions. Any volunteers. please?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't have that one but I use the one below that works the same if not better and easy to make your own..  the one I have is a 12" clamp type..and will clamp up to 6" boards.

Amazon.com: Kreg KHC-RAC Right Angle Clamp: Home Improvement

=====


istracpsboss said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have one of these, please?
> http://images.rockler.com/rockler/images/38518-05-200.jpg
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter I don't have that one but I have something similar. Let me know if these pictures don't give you enough info about the dimensions and I will take some measurements for you.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a couple of those.
gonna have to do this for ya in Imperial Peter.. sorry bout that..

Length: (not counting knob and dowel insert) 7 1/2"
Width: 1"
Dowel size: 3/8"
Apex of rise: 4 1/2"
Height: measured at apex of rise=1 1/4"
Length of acme screw: 4"
size of contact point: 1x 7/16"
Kind of hard to tell by pix, but the dowel is actually an insert, screwed into the clamp body. The angle of the dowel is determined by the angle on the end of the clamp.
Rockler says that stock capacity is 3"s. I can pretty much vouch for that,,, limited capacity makes it good for frame/cabinet work and the like..
Rockler's version has a ratcheting handle, very handy for tight spots...
Rockler actually recommends that you drill "additonal holes for clamping purposes only"

these things are fairly handy, easy to use and great for tight spots, but as mentioned earlier, the vise-grip style IMHO is a far better clamp. 

HTH..
Bill


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Peter I don't have that one but I have something similar. Let me know if these pictures don't give you enough info about the dimensions and I will take some measurements for you.


hi Deb

That's an interesting design. I can see various uses for that. Who makes those?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I have a couple of those.
> gonna have to do this for ya in Imperial Peter.. sorry bout that..
> 
> Length: (not counting knob and dowel insert) 7 1/2"
> ...


Hi Bill

Thanks for that. I think I can knock one up. Imperial is no problem. I grew up with it. I work in both.

Bob's one is giving me ideas, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peter.. . but the contact pad is actually

1" x 11/16 th, not 7/16....


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Peter,
I don't know if you are aware or not but the Kreg tools are available in Germany.
Which should mean lower shipping costs (I maybe going down to Rovinj in September).


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Titus

The clamp aside, if you are coming to Rovinj, I'd love to meet up. Rovinj is on my patch. I've even an appointment there the first week in September already.

Tschuss!
-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office 
Croatia Property Services
A trading name of Peter Ellis Grupa d.o.o.
Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879

[email protected]


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter it's made by Craftex. I got it from Busy Bee Tools. 
Busy Bee Tools Product Detail
Busy Bee Tools Product Detail

Both clamps say for 7/8" stock but it should be for up to 7/8" stock. I have used them on smaller stock.


----------



## misterboo (Aug 25, 2007)

*Long time no see Peter*

Hi Peter,
I don't know if you remember me, but I used to hang out on the Live Steam and Model-Eng lists. I was at the SMEE centenary in 1998 with my older brother from the US. I seem to remember you buying a few rounds for Barry, Randy, Bill Philips and my brother and I. It appears I could fit a pair of these in a small USPS Flat Rate box at a fair cost. If you wished to use me as an intermediary I would be happy to pick up the shipping from my place to Croatia in memory of a great trip to the UK. It was definitely interesting joining the forum here, looking at new posts and seeing your picture pop up. Drop me an email through my profile if you wish, as I do not have the post count to PM you.

Best Regards,
Bill Hubbard


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Peter it's made by Craftex. I got it from Busy Bee Tools.
> Busy Bee Tools Product Detail
> Busy Bee Tools Product Detail
> 
> Both clamps say for 7/8" stock but it should be for up to 7/8" stock. I have used them on smaller stock.


Thanks Deb. I've not seen those before.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

mister boo said:


> Hi Peter,
> I don't know if you remember me, but I used to hang out on the Live Steam and Model-Eng lists. I was at the SMEE centenary in 1998 with my older brother from the US. I seem to remember you buying a few rounds for Barry, Randy, Bill Philips and my brother and I. It appears I could fit a pair of these in a small USPS Flat Rate box at a fair cost. If you wished to use me as an intermediary I would be happy to pick up the shipping from my place to Croatia in memory of a great trip to the UK. It was definitely interesting joining the forum here, looking at new posts and seeing your picture pop up. Drop me an email through my profile if you wish, as I do not have the post count to PM you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bill Hubbard


Hi Bill

Good to see you again. I'm still on the Modeleng list, but not as active as I was. It was a pity the Centenary wasn't better, but once Eric Ball persisted in interfering it deteriorated and although we still had Cherry's inimitable stuff, several other star exhibitors dropped out and in the end it made a loss. It also cost the society its President, one of the most eminent in its history.

Thank you for your kind offer. The bigger problem here is that various charges on arrival make importing small things by mail prohibitive. I don't mind reasonable duties, but I was finding I was paying two and three times the base cost by the time I got stuff and that was too silly. An £8 book from Amazon cost nearly £25 by the time the postman delivered it. Since then, friends coming over have kindly hand carried stuff, but I've no-one travelling over for a while. It was easier when I lived in the UK.

All the best

Peter


----------

